# how many mbunas in a 55 gallon



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a 55 gallon tank with a Marineland Penguin Bio-Wheel 350B how many mbunas can i have in there so they live comfortably


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

What type of fish are you looking for? You could easily put 20 smaller fish in, but you'd be advised against 20 8" fish.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

i bought like 10 assorted african cichlids at petland and the dude said they would get about 6 inches. i have two yellow labs and thats pretty much all i know and i have a majority of males


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

Take photos of all the fish and post them in the unidentified section, once you have names for everything, post something in the Malawi section and see what you need to remove in order to make a peaceful tank.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

i have 5 in mine and they all get along and im surprised cuz i have like 3 hidding spotts


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

You only have 5 mbuna in a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

I have 18 mbuna in my 60 gallon (which is essentially the smae as your 55 gallon, just an inch longer front to back) and it's a very fun and relatively peaceful set up.

It's gonna take some trial and error especially since you bought yours at petland where it is probable that 90% of the fish are hybrids and you don't know what you are getting yourself into.

I would suggest giving the fish a lot of rockwork for hiding spots and definitely over filter.

If you refuse to get another filter, I would not get any more fish... the 10 you already have might end up being to much for the one penguin 350.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

i tried takin pictures but they move too much.......

lol 5 in a 55 gallon

and there is plenty hiding spots in the tank for them

thanks


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

If you turn on your flash, jam your camera up against the glass(it may take a few different angles to keep the flash from reflecting too bad), and turn on your macro mode, you should be able to get 1 or 2 fairly clear photos of the fish.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

lol thanks ill try that


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The amount of fish you can put in any tank, depends on the species you choose. Have a look at the COOKIE CUTTER for a 55 gallon for some suggestions on stocking.


----------

